# Shift Lights, Aftermarket



## Guest (Dec 13, 2005)

Can an aftermarket shiftlight be installed on the 05 GTO and work without doing anything crazy? Most of the ones i see state that they work on conventional ignition. I'd really like to have one, but don't want to deal with a lot of BS


----------



## 04redgto (Nov 10, 2005)

gtoshiftlight.com


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2005)

send a PM to GTPprix, he does the custom tuning of the dash and enables the shift light.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

I agree with Mike, I have the shiftlight and buzzer and even though I can't hear the buzzer (my car is fecking loud) you can't miss the light! :cheers


----------



## johnebgoode (Oct 4, 2005)

big_mike said:


> send a PM to GTPprix, he does the custom tuning of the dash and enables the shift light.


Chris White did mine. Excellent job too........!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2005)

I want to see someone's gauges with the color change.


----------



## johnebgoode (Oct 4, 2005)

big_mike said:


> I want to see someone's gauges with the color change.


Click on my link to "see more pics" for those.


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2005)

damn, looks GOOD.


----------



## johnebgoode (Oct 4, 2005)

big_mike said:


> damn, looks GOOD.


 :cool


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2005)

have you seen the latest he offers? the needles go from one color to the next as they sweep.


----------



## johnebgoode (Oct 4, 2005)

big_mike said:


> have you seen the latest he offers? the needles go from one color to the next as they sweep.


He did mine that way ............!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2005)

pics dont indicate that.


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2005)

Is the shiftlight mod really bright enough? Doesn't look to me like it will be bright enough on a bright day.

I was thinking more along the lines of a seperate 'pro' style shift light, mounted on the dash on the silver trim that goes up the side of the radio to the top of the dash. But i'm not sure how i'd hook it up with the ignition system that the GTO has.

If i was to have the shiftlight mod do i have to go somewhere, or do i need to send part of the car out to be worked on?


----------



## GTPprix (Mar 29, 2005)

The light is relatively bright but you cant miss the chime that tells you it's time to shift. Couple that with the fact I can scale the RPM's by gear and you cant beat this with any aftermarket unit. Not to mention all the other things you get with the programming. It's cake to take out and ship it in and I turn it around the same day, dont cobble your car when can have it the way the factory intended


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2005)

Wow, just checking out your site, that is a very cool thing.

Couple questions, 

1. All I need to do is ship you my cluster?
2. Can you change what is diplayed at the same time? ex. Have the MPH in the center, Instant Fuel in the right, and Ave fuel in the left, all at the same time?
3. Is it true that this mod ads 100HP to the engine?


----------



## GTPprix (Mar 29, 2005)

1. Yup 
2. Working on that but it will be quite awhile before thats ready but will be offered under the $10 upgrade program in the future
3. Only on fridays  

On a semi serious note I have had people who were short shifting pick up almost a full second in the quarter ONLY because they listened for the tone and then shifted. I've got one of those peoples testimonies on the site, plus I've got a pre selected shift schedule for 2005/2006 that if you can nail the shifts and launch should put a healthy car in the 12.9 territory without issue


----------



## LS2FAST (Jul 22, 2005)

Can you send me some instructions on removing my cluster so I can send to you. I would like to do this.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

LS2FAST said:



> Can you send me some instructions on removing my cluster so I can send to you. I would like to do this.


....get out the hammer and chisel...... :rofl:


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2005)

sometimes the class of Steve 101 is a little aggressive.


----------



## dealernut (Oct 22, 2005)

GTODEALER said:


> ....get out the hammer and chisel...... :rofl:



and the jack hammer. Don't forget the jack hammer.


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2005)

all that aside, here is your set of instructions, with a few others as well.

http://kb.ls1gto.com/KB/?cNode=8H6C2L


----------



## GTPprix (Mar 29, 2005)

Thanks for posting those Mike


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2005)

Not a problem!! I gotta get on your good side as when I get my gto, your the first one I am going to.  Need something custom done.

Have you figured out how to change the outside displays to different colors? Like green on the right, red on the left, purple in the center? Im messed up like that.


----------



## GTPprix (Mar 29, 2005)

Bwahhaha yeah I can do that if you want lol wouldnt recommend it  But yeah.. it can be done lol


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2005)

it would be rough on the eyes but, bah, gotta be original right?

OH, here is an idea. How about flashing all three lcd's when you hit redline? THAT would be obvious! Nobody has done that yet!


----------



## GTPprix (Mar 29, 2005)

LOL That cant be done  Sorry man LOL


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2005)

ok, im brainstorming here, so bear with me.

OH, this will be cool, the tone that goes off with the shift light, can that be changed? Say a custom audio file? Something like "SHIFT!" or "NOW!" lol

Reason I am brainstorming now is because I got a pretty large christmas bonus check coming and the dealer by me still has one left.


----------



## dealernut (Oct 22, 2005)

big_mike said:


> ok, im brainstorming here, so bear with me.
> 
> OH, this will be cool, the tone that goes off with the shift light, can that be changed? Say a custom audio file? Something like "SHIFT!" or "NOW!" lol
> 
> Reason I am brainstorming now is because I got a pretty large christmas bonus check coming and the dealer by me still has one left.


traitor!!! LOL!


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2005)

I never said they would go for the deal now did I ??? I am going to offer them 2k down and see if they meet my payment of $550. Now, if YOU can do that, im all for it.


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

GTPPprix's shift light / tone mod is the _ONLY_ way to go.


----------



## dealernut (Oct 22, 2005)

big_mike said:


> I never said they would go for the deal now did I ??? I am going to offer them 2k down and see if they meet my payment of $550. Now, if YOU can do that, im all for it.



<deep breath>

BLOW UP THE CAVALIER!!!!! LOL!!!!



so 2k down huh? 

Lemme run some #'s. I think we are pretty close with that.


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2005)

*waits anxiously*


----------



## jskwarek (Dec 9, 2005)

*New shift light*

This is the one that I put in my GTO. I will also be having the shift and tone done by Chris I just need to get around to pulling the cluster and sending it to him. I will most likely do this at the same time I do my paint job.

http://www.raptorperformance.com/

Jeff


----------



## sccaGTO (Mar 6, 2005)

jskwarek said:


> This is the one that I put in my GTO. I will also be having the shift and tone done by Chris I just need to get around to pulling the cluster and sending it to him. I will most likely do this at the same time I do my paint job.
> 
> http://www.raptorperformance.com/
> 
> Jeff


No offense, but that gives away the "stock" statement right away. Chris's mod is more fun than you can imagine. 

BTW, Chris, is it possible to have black display windows with different colored numbers/fonts. More brainstorming.


----------



## sccaGTO (Mar 6, 2005)

dealernut said:


> <deep breath>
> 
> BLOW UP THE CAVALIER!!!!! LOL!!!!
> 
> ...


Offer him a lease. That's how I got mine.


----------



## dealernut (Oct 22, 2005)

sccaGTO said:


> Offer him a lease. That's how I got mine.



you weren't 10k hooked to a vehicle.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

dealernut said:


> you weren't 10k hooked to a vehicle.


I was $8500 in the hole and I put down $1k.....


----------



## sccaGTO (Mar 6, 2005)

Damn, makes my $3K down look good. :lol:


----------

